# was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?



## Corcuda (24. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe bei meiner Oma eine leere Garage und möchte darin irgendwas basteln. Vielleicht mit Holz oder so...
Hat jemand ne Idee für ein coles Projekt?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

.....Boot?


----------



## Jose (24. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

frag mal bill gates...


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Also ich würde das Teil erstmal vernünftig abdichten, den Großteil des Daches entfernen, fluten und anständig besetzen 

Ansonsten...........Boot ?


----------



## Ossifischer (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ein  Bett ne super gute Bekannte und laute Musik und dann Holimolie oder wie auch immmer   oder Schwimmer basteln


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Boilies Rollen


----------



## Chrizzi (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Hot Rod?


----------



## BigEarn (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen aber feinen privaten Nuklearprogramm? :l


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Jose schrieb:


> frag mal bill gates...


Was soll der jemals brauchbares entwickelt haben?


----------



## Jose (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Was soll der jemals brauchbares entwickelt haben?



ach, bleib doch beim thema,
der TE "möchte darin irgendwas basteln."

von brauchbarem war nie die rede


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Also da meine Frau letztens zu mir sagte ick muss nun nen Terrarium bauen, weil Sie ne Bartagame haben will, bin ich gern bereit Dich dat basteln zu lassen  

Wo muss ick dat dann abholen ????


----------



## olaf70 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wenn du lärmresistente Nachbarn hast : Kettensägenskulpturen!
Ist aus Holz und durchaus ein netter Zeitvertreib.
Brauchst nur noch eine Dunstabzughaube wegen den Abgasen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Du könntest Posen und Wobbler bauen und dann hier verschenken.|supergri


Oder du angelst selbst damit.

Einen selbstgeschnitzten Rucksack oder selbstgestrickten Setzkescher hat auch nicht jeder.:q


----------



## daci7 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich wär auch für den Nuklearreaktor oder nen Teilchenbeschleuniger! :l
Falls du dann noch Zeit und Lust hast wäre das Boot ein Projekt wert, ist allerdings weit weniger anspruchsvoll... fast schon langweilig


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich würde mir da 'nen schönen Käfig einbauen!


----------



## MajorPain2181 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Futterboot? Oder doch der Reaktor  ? :q

oder wie wär es hiermit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7GyObg3oZ8&feature=related

oder 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6tB0R0XY0k


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Kernfusionswaffentechnik entwickeln oder ordentlich dämmen und ne coole Midtempo-Death Metal Band gründen #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Leute, macht doch nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten.

Bei leerer Garage fällt mir sofort ein:

Ab zum Holzhändler und erst mal Material für ne ordentliche Werkbank holen.


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

bomben villeicht......


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



strawinski schrieb:


> bomben villeicht......




Ganz tolles Posting #d#d#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich würde ein Nudelsortierbrett basteln. Das hat was und man kann es auch gut verschenken.


----------



## daci7 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da 'nen schönen Käfig einbauen!


 
Und dann nen Affen besorgen, der wiederum den Rest der Arbeit erledigt und den Teilchenbeschleuniger baut!


----------



## Udo561 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Hi,
wenn du etwas aus Holz basteln möchtest versuch dich an Krippen , bis Weihnachten ist nicht mehr so lange und die Dinger bekommst du prima für viel Geld auf jedem Weihnachtsmarkt verkauft.
Von der kohle kaust du dir dann neues Angelzeug.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Oder Holzschuhe, die bekommst du prima an jeden Holländer verkauft!


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Fluxkompensator!


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

nen Tresen und dann nen schönen Partyraum bauen ! #g


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

oder untervermieten an obdachlose Angler


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Eimer-Trööt!:q:q:q

Also, ich würde einen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen, der dreimal besser ist als der der CERN in Genf. 

Theoretisch könntest du auch ein 10 Meter tiefes Loch in der Garage buddeln, es mit Wasser füllen, und z. B. mit Zandern und Barschen besetzen. So hättest du eine Indoor-Vertikal-Angelgelegenheit!:q

Oder du könntest auch Boilies rollen, was ganz originelles

Nun ja, dir stehen die Türen offen!

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Toto1980 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wie wäre es mit nem A380 Nachbau???


----------



## YakuzaInk (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ne chinesiche Imbissbude in der Garage wäre doch auch ganz nett =)


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Du hast's gut, Ich hab noch nichtmal eine Oma.




Oma?|kopfkrat

Holz?|kopfkrat

Ich weiss, was ich als erstes basteln würde . . . .:m























































Ein schönes Regal für die Oma.#6


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

wenn dir absolut nix einfällt - dann vielleicht ja *sowas*, oder *sowas*, und dann am Gewässer verteilt anbringen ..........


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

@Tinca

....Da verkneif ich mir verbissen die Frage nach'm Alter und nu sowas. Aber einen Geschmacklosen musses ja immer geben|supergri


----------



## Ködervorkoster (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Öhäm... vielleicht nicht ganz legal... aber wie wäre es, wenn Du Dir aus dem Internet ne Bauanleitung für ne kleine "Privat-Destille" rausziehst... so für nen leckeren "Privat-Schnappes" zwischendurch... und das Ergebnis wird dann im Zusammenhang mit ner Boardie-Party (Eintritt = 1 x Räucherfisch) inner Garage getestet.....???  |bigeyes

Ansonsten:  Bau Dir nen schönen, großen Räucherofen aus METALL !

#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich würde erstmal ein Brett in Kopfhöhe in der Garage montieren und dann mehrmals vernünftig gegenlaufen!

Manche Leute sind schon echte Patienten... Woher sollen wir zum Teufel wissen wo deine Interessen liegen? 

Aber die Ideen sind bis jetzt echt gut! Macht weiter so!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Tinca
> 
> ....Da verkneif ich mir verbissen die Frage nach'm Alter und nu sowas. Aber einen Geschmacklosen musses ja immer geben|supergri




Du magst keine Regale???????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Phobie??????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gemini (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wenn ich so gar nicht wüsste was ich mit der leeren Garage machen soll würde ich erst mal mit Oma schimpfen und verlangen mir die Garage mit einem ordentlichen Gefährt zu füllen, der Audi TTS z.B. passt sehr gut in eine Garage, 996er gibts auch zu einem akzeptablen Kurs inzwischen, wenns zum Angeln gehen soll eine gebrauchte oder neue M-Klasse. 

Du siehst, man kommt gar nicht in die Verlegenheit Basteln zu müssen wenn die Garage schon voll ist mit geschenktem Auto.


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich hasse Regale ....Dann schon lieber Erdmöbel


----------



## brokel87 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Eine Jacke aus Holz........


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> Ein  Bett ne super gute Bekannte und laute Musik und dann Holimolie oder wie auch immmer   oder Schwimmer basteln



Bisher mit weitem Abstand die beste Antwort! #6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Aber die Ideen sind bis jetzt echt gut! Macht weiter so!


 
Ich hätte da noch so einige Ideen|rolleyes

Crash-Test Dummies (kann man ja immer gebrauchen)
Windräder (dann können auch bald die AKW´s abgeschaltet werden)
Ein Atomkraftwerk (Hmmm)
Ein Atommüllager (für die AKW´s)
Eine Miniaturstadt (natürlich mit...)
... Miniatur-AKW´s (die auch richtig explodieren können)
Ein Streusalz-Lager (für den harten Winter, damit deine Kommune noch was hat)

Man, mir fällt gerade ne ganze Menge ein:q Hätte da noch so einiges|rolleyes

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Gemini (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Oder, die Garage an einen Hobbybastler vermieten und dabei in Erfahrung bringen was man in so einer Garage basteln kann...


----------



## Boendall (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oder Holzschuhe, die bekommst du prima an jeden Holländer verkauft!


WEnn ich nicht irre gibt es doch bereits eine Holzschuhgiesserei:vik:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Oder eine Familie basteln, wenn er noch keine hat.


 
Sonst hätte er doch nie die Garage bekommen, denn die Oma hat ihm die doch zur Verfügung gestellt#d:q Logisches Denken!|supergri

Vielleicht kann er ja auch ne Theateraufführung in der Garage vorführen, Open Air! Das wärs doch|supergri

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## brokel87 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

fänds gut wenn der te sich nochmal zu wort meldet und sagt was er von dem ganzen blödsinn so hält....

oder ob er sich schon entschieden hat???


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



brokel87 schrieb:


> fänds gut wenn der te sich nochmal zu wort meldet und sagt was er von dem ganzen blödsinn so hält....
> 
> oder ob er sich schon entschieden hat???



Hat er, kann sich nur im Moment nicht melden.

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1278950774789.shtml


----------



## gründler (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hat er, kann sich nur im Moment nicht melden.
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1278950774789.shtml


 
Kein Wunder bei diesen tipps hier ^^


Ich würd ne AQ Zuchtanlage reinbauen,so haste noch Spaß an Tieren deiner Wahl,Ziegen Meerschweinchen Hamster......geht wohl auch,und es bringt noch nen bißchen Taschengeld wenn du die Nachzuchten verkaufst.

lg


----------



## brokel87 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

hehe, das passt ja

aber überlebt hat er. demnächst stellt sich die frage:

Was kann ich auf einem leeren bauplatz bauen...

oder

Was kann ich aus den überresten meines hauses bauen...


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> ...Theateraufführung in der Garage vorführen, Open Air!


 
Durchlesen und auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!!!!!!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

also wenn ich die garage hätte, würde ich mir von 3 jungen schwedischen, gutaussehenden drillingen da meine boilies auf ihren nackten oberschenkeln per hand rollen lassen 
aber du wolltest ja was basteln....
hmmm, kannst ja ne stange basteln an der sie nach dem rollen tanzen können ;-)
oder einen käfig...... 
vermiete das teil doch sonst an ne 6345 köpfige familie aus rumänien... und falls du glaubst das wäre vom platz her zu eng... das geht schon, so eine familie hat mal über 1 jahr neben mir gewohnt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Umbauen, und einen Angelladen einrichten...:q


----------



## Janbr (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wie waer es mit einem Boilliebeschlaeuniger?

Aber warum basteln, kauf dir mal nen anstaendigen Chemiekasten und dann wollen wir sehen wie lange es dauert bist deine Oma KEINE Garage mehr hat!

Gruss

Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

 :vik:


----------



## barschkönig (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Bist du Fußballfan?

Wenn ja dann stell doch ein riesiges Sofa rein, an die Wand machste nen großen Flachbildfernseher, dann kaufste dir Sky um alle Bundesligaspiele zu sehen, hängst noch ein paar Poster von deinem Verein auf und schon hasste ne schöne Fußballlounge:vik:

PS: Vergess den Kühlschrank nich:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

vergiss den fernseher nicht..... befehlsform 
ansonsten sehr geile idee von barschkönig.


----------



## barschkönig (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

ok dann Vergess bitte den Kühlschrank nicht:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

vergiss........ 5 setzen... zur strafe gehst du die nächsten 4 wochen jeden tag zum angeln


----------



## barschkönig (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Oh nein diese Strafe ist zu hart für mich:q:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

keine wiederrede, sonst erhöhe ich die strafe auf 8 wochen, aber bedenke bevor du jetzt schäbig in dich hinein lächelst, das das wetter in 8 wochen schon ganz anders aussehen kann als jetzt


----------



## barschkönig (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> keine wiederrede, sonst erhöhe ich die strafe auf 8 wochen, aber bedenke bevor du jetzt schäbig in dich hinein lächelst, das das wetter in 8 wochen schon ganz anders aussehen kann als jetzt


 

Die beißenden Fische sind dann die Folter:q:q


----------



## futterballen (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich roll mich weg
Geile Frage, noch geilere Antworten.

Hätte da aber auch noch einen Vorschlag. Die Garage zu einem Räucherofen umbauen#6
Innen schön mit Buchenholz verkleiden, gibt ein tolles Aroma und hat was mit Holz zu tun.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

dazu müßte er dann ja fische fangen, das geht aber ja nicht wenn er in seiner garage bastel will


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich hätte da 2 ukrainische Cousinen, die dringend einen Arbeitsraum benötigen, tägliche Zahlung der Miete in bar wird garantiert...


----------



## barschkönig (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da 2 ukrainische Cousinen, die dringend einen Arbeitsraum benötigen, tägliche Zahlung der Miete in bar wird garantiert...


 
:q:q:q


----------



## strawinski (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

wie wärs eigentlich mit nem Auto?


----------



## charly151 (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da 2 ukrainische Cousinen, die dringend einen Arbeitsraum benötigen, tägliche Zahlung der Miete in bar wird garantiert...


 
Biete Arbeitsraum, Miete kann abgearbeitet werden!:q:q:q

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## wusel345 (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Hi Corcuda, 

wie wäre es, wenn du in die Eimerproduktion gehst? Angeleimer sind doch immer gefragt (siehe Eimertrööt) und einen stylischen, hochtechnisierten Corcuda-Eimer will doch sicherlich jeder zweite haben. Es müssten nur alle Modifikationen aus dem Eimer im Eimer-Trööt mit eingebaut werden. Da kannst echt viel Geld mit scheffeln.

Ich sehe schon die Werbung vor mir:

*Corcuda-Eimer aus der Corcuda-Garage*
Der Eimer für jeden Fisch und jedes Futter​

Das wäre mein Vorschlag. :q:q:q


----------



## Boendall (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich find es einfach nur geil, hat hier 133 Seiten was alles gebastelt wird und fragt im "http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=2&order=desc&page=113" Bereich allein dafür 2 Daumen nach oben #6#6


----------



## strawinski (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

mach doch einfach nichts!!! haste keene sorgen


----------



## jägerundfischer (26. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

garage aufblasen und ISS modell 1:1 nachbauen

mvh seb


----------



## stephan148 (27. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

aufblasen is nen gutes stichwort - ich würde dir nahelegen mit dem gummipuppen basteln anzufangen. sehr kurzweilig und deine garage ist dafür bestens geignet.


----------



## stefano89 (27. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Für die Leute, die immer sagen, es gäbe keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten...hier wird immerwieder bewiesen, dass es eindeutig beides gibt!!!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die immer sagen, es gäbe keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten...hier wird immerwieder bewiesen, dass es eindeutig beides gibt!!!!



Ich habs auch immer gewußt.

Allerdings könnte die Frage aber auch in die Mustersammlung: "Wie füttere ich einen Troll?" aufgenommen werden. :m


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Asylantenheim?


----------



## snorreausflake (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Hallo,
kauf dir erstmal das Taschenmesser hier http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B000R0JDSI?pageNumber=3
(Kundenbewertungen lesen! Sehr wichtig und aufschlußreich#h), das mit dem Basteln hat sich dann erstmal erledigt weil deine Garage voll ist und das Messer nahezu alles schon integriert hat, ja auch Teilchenbeschleuniger|rolleyes


----------



## Breamhunter (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Das einfachste wäre, die Bude leerzumachen und fürn Fuffi pro Monat vermieten


----------



## Klo (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre, *die Bude leerzumachen* und fürn Fuffi pro Monat vermieten



Und bald gibts das nächste Thema:

_"Wie leere ich eine leere Garage"_​
:q:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

wie wäre es sowas hier zu basteln :q


----------



## baron007 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

wie wäre es mit ner 747 ?


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

kauf dir einfach nen porsche und stell ihn rein, haste ruhe


----------



## meisterJäger (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



strawinski schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach nen porsche und stell ihn rein, haste ruhe



er will doch basteln!

Kauf Dir nen Opel


----------



## stephan148 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

die idee hatten wir glaube schon. 
@TE:schon mit  der gummipuppen produktion begonnen?

sau lustiger tread weiter so


----------



## stephan148 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



meisterJäger schrieb:


> er will doch basteln!
> 
> Kauf Dir nen Opel



jawohl du bist mir sympatisch..


----------



## david24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

wenn du ca. 500 euro hast und metall arbeiten kannst sprich schweißen flexen usw. bau dir ne fahrende bierkiste...  ich habe mir auch schon eine gebaut mehr für kinder sprich nen kettensägenmotor... 45 km/h.. jetzt baue ich mir noch eine mit 125  ccm motor...

lg


----------



## Sofafischer (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

ohne werkzeug lässt sich schlecht Basteln.
Bau dir eine Werkbank->dann besorgst dir von Opa oder Onkel nen Schraubstock oder eine Drechselbank ganz wichtig |rolleyes eine Bohrmaschiene
Tja und so kleinzeug wie Bohrer oder Pfeile find sich bestimmt auch bei Opa. Bei der anschaffung überlegst du dir dann was du Basteln könntest bzw brauchst. 
zbosen,Blinker,Angeln,Bett,Tisch,Schränke,
REGALE->Winkel kann man sich auch selber bauen  Wenn du die Grundausstattung hast erst dann kannst du Basteln...geht nicht gibts nicht du machst das schon viel spass dabei
lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Evtl. Zahnstocher schnitzen? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



meisterJäger schrieb:


> er will doch basteln!


 
ach so...kauf dir nen kaputten porsche|bla:


----------



## Aalbubi (31. August 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

hol dir soviel plutonium(kritische masse)
und ein bissel tnt, dann noch aluplatten,schweißgerät und nen 
fernzünder und schon kannste ne atombombe basteln


----------



## Fischer Andy (3. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

mach dir ne bar rein! dann ne kugel unter die decke! und dann nen geilen DJ und dann macht der da nen dicken beat rein und alle kommen dan vorbei und machen da dick party! das wäre das einzige vernüpftige! xD


----------



## wusel345 (4. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wenn ich hier so einige Vorschläge lese nehme ich mal an, dass ist eine Doppel-, Dreifach- oder Vierfachgarage mit einer Höhe von wenigstens 3 Meter. Mehr eine Werkshalle oder Tierfgarage.|supergri 

Zu dem Vorschlag der Homedisco:
Ich wäre gerne dabei, würde mir ansehen und anhören, wenn in einer normalen Garage eine Discokugel (oder wie das Ding unter der Decke heisst) aufgehängt wird und wenn die Leute dagegen baseln und sich die Birne anrempeln, ganz zu schweigen von dem Sound in der Backsteinbox. |supergri Bei einer 1 KW Anlage mit dicken Subwoofern und offenem Garagentor (optimaler Schalltrichter) danken es dir die Leute in der 5. Querstraße noch, dass ihnen der Putz von der Decke fällt. wenn bei euch Party ist. |supergri

Aber es waren auch einige kreative Vorschläge dabei und wenn deine Anfrage ernst gemeint war, dann solltest du mittlerweile genug Anregungen erhalten haben. 

Hier noch zwei Anregungen, die nicht so ganz ernst gemeint sind:

Du könntest Stricken lernen. Dann besorgst du dir einen Sack Stahlwolle und strickst Rodpods 

oder 

du häkelst nach dem Erlernen dieser Technik hochwertige Rollen für ´s Angeln auf Karpfen. |supergri

Gruß und ein schönes WE
Rüdiger


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

abreißen und Grundstück verkaufen


----------



## King Wetzel (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

hmmmmm ich würde mir ganz viele matrazen kaufen und die überall an den wänden, fussboden und decken befestigen dann würde ich mir ein paar nette mädels einladen und die hüpfparty kann beginnen 
Gruß Henry


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Jut, Klasse Dinger sind ja gepostet. Wat is´n nu mit dem TE ??? 

Keine Zeit ??? Troll ??? Garage verkauft ??? Beim Lachen ums Leben gekommen ???

Toxe


----------



## noworkteam (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jut, Klasse Dinger sind ja gepostet. Wat is´n nu mit dem TE ???
> 
> Keine Zeit ??? Troll ??? Garage verkauft ??? Beim Lachen ums Leben gekommen ???
> 
> Toxe


 
nee viel simpler:

Ausgang nicht mehr gefunden...


----------



## weserwaller (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Ich hätte eine Idee, welche auch ernst gemeint ist .......



*TEILCHENBESCHLEUNIGER*





....Hier mal ein Beispiel.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> nee viel simpler:
> 
> Ausgang nicht mehr gefunden...



Ahhh doch so eine große Garage 





weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Idee, welche auch ernst gemeint ist .......
> 
> 
> ....Hier mal ein Beispiel.



Ach dat arme Plunderstückchen #t


----------



## barschkönig (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Vielleicht setzt er ja gerade einen Vorschlag von uns in die Tat um|supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Stühle, ein Pult und ne Tafel rein dann könntest du den ganzen Rechtschreibschwächlingen hier im Board Nachhilfeunterricht in Lesen und Schreiben erteilen. Die Garage wäre garantiert voll.




daas wehre ne klase ide.
file haabehn ja ne schreipschwehe.
ich ünterstüütßzse das fölik


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat is´n nu mit dem TE ???



der hat sich ´ne *L.I.S.A.* gebastelt & hat jetzt keine Zeit mehr für´s Board...



(der Teilchenbeschleuniger ist :m)


----------



## Salmotom (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> der hat sich ´ne *L.I.S.A.* gebastelt & hat jetzt keine Zeit mehr für´s Board...


 

Ja ja , die Kelly was schon ne süsse - leider hat sie heutzutage ein par Pfund zuviel ...


aber werter TE , wie wärs denn mit nem richtig edlen Boot im Eigenbau ? Holz , GFK , Alu ....


----------



## stonydd (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Konnte er die Oma doch noch ueberreden.



Da er die ja von Omi hat kann er ja nach dem Vorfall jetzt ein Opi-Air veranstalten....#q|kopfkrat


----------



## stonydd (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> also wenn ich die garage hätte, würde ich mir von 3 jungen schwedischen, gutaussehenden drillingen da meine boilies auf ihren nackten oberschenkeln per hand rollen lassen
> 
> Meintest Du jetzt männliche oder weibliche Drillinge #c
> 
> ...


----------



## schadstoff (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> hol dir soviel plutonium(kritische masse)
> und ein bissel tnt, dann noch aluplatten,schweißgerät und nen
> fernzünder und schon kannste ne atombombe basteln




Man man man ...stellt sich nur die Frage wie man an Aluplatten kommt....





Also ich hätt da ja mal was sinnvolles.......


Garage + Auto = Autogarage .....




Obwohl mir der Teilchenbeschleuniger auch mehr zusagt.


----------



## Mukalu (6. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wenn du bei mir in der nähe wohnst, bekommst du 30€ monatl. wenn du sie mir vermietest


----------



## hockl (8. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Wenn die Garage lang genug ist, könntest Du Holzkisten darin bauen. *10 Meter lang, 5 cm breit und 5 cm hoch*. Solche Kisten werden zum verschicken von Gartenschläuchen, Verlängeungskabeln und Schlagschnüren immer gebraucht. 

...sorry, ich konne nicht anders...#q


----------



## strawinski (8. September 2010)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Wenn du bei mir in der nähe wohnst, bekommst du 30€ monatl. wenn du sie mir vermietest


 
und von mir 50€, wenn du sie meiner 90 jährigen Mutter vermietest


----------



## andi72 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

diesen geilen fred muß ich wieder hochholen - 

wie wärs mit nem römischen torsionsgeschütz zum anfüttern ?

so für 2-3 ztr boilies auf einmal ?


----------



## Sola (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

Hi, mann kann ja auch das Dach öffnen und eine Raketenabschussrampe installieren)

mfg sola


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

eventuell eine unterstellmöglichkeit für das auto weil das ja während der bastelarbeiten draussen stehen muss.

gruss


----------



## hedewe (4. März 2012)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*



hockl schrieb:


> Wenn die Garage lang genug ist, könntest Du Holzkisten darin bauen. *10 Meter lang, 5 cm breit und 5 cm hoch*. Solche Kisten werden zum verschicken von Gartenschläuchen, Verlängeungskabeln und Schlagschnüren immer gebraucht.
> 
> ...sorry, ich konne nicht anders...#q


 

Platz 1 für mich :vik:
Einfach nur Geil


----------



## Shimano TE (7. März 2012)

*AW: was kann ich in einer leeren garage basteln?*

*Hallo*
*Hier ist die Oma vom TE*
Danke für die netten Anregungen für meinen Enkel.
Es ist ihn vor 8 Wochen etwas eingefallen.
Er hat auch mit Holz gebastelt!
Ich Wohne jetzt in der Garage und er hat sie komplett mit Holzlatten dicht genagelt.
Aus meinen Haus hat er eine Disco und einen Puf gebaut!
Ich wollte da auch mal rein da hat er zur mir gesagt "Du kommst hier nicht rein",und hat mich wieder eingesperrt.
Nun sitze ich hier und weiß nicht weiter ,er hat mir jetzt auch noch die Garage genommen.Soll ein Angelladen mit Boots Anleger daraus werden! Die erdarbeiten sind schon voll im gange und er hat alle wasserhähne aufgedreht.
Er sagt es läuft alles gut und ich soll ihn doch mal mein erspartes geben.Was ich natürlich gleich verneinte.
Nach dem er mir beide Arme und ein Bein gebrochen hat ,war ich nun auch gleich seiner Meinung und habe mein Erspartes
übergeben.Da war er aber nett zu mir und hat gesagt ich dürfte bei innen arbeiten.Seit 4 Wochen arbeite ich nun im puff und habe noch kein Geld von ihn bekommen.
Was soll ich nur machen?:c
Naja ich wollte mich auch garnicht Beschweren ,er kommt Grade rein!!!!!:vik:
Also vielen Dank für die Tollen Ideen ,das habt ihr ja toll hinbekommen.
Danke ,Danke Danke#q#q#q





MFG
Die Oma


----------

